# can't get methanol what are my option?



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

local vp fuels guy wants 35 bucks a 5 and 90 bucks for a pallat. At 125 bucks a 5 there no way in hell I'm gunna be able to run meth. What are some of you using? I'm of juice and using water only. Peak washer fluid at -20 is garbage. I get to much knock with it. 
Thanks


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (velocity196)*

i saw a thread on here with a picture of this stuff ..its called"HEET" yellow bottle its gasline anti-freeze get it at wally world


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

funny you say that sleepy, i was just talking to someone bout it. i actually tried it and didnt like the results. im not sure if i wasnt getting the full cooling effect of the water or what but timing started freaking out with it and with out it its fine. i should just start getting it and change my tune i guess. starting to sound like a whiner huh










_Modified by velocity196 at 9:23 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (sleeply337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeply337* »_i saw a thread on here with a picture of this stuff ..its called"HEET" yellow bottle its gasline anti-freeze get it at wally world

yes 99.9% methanol.. it's great.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

how many bottles u guys use in the stock washer bottle?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (velocity196)*

i use about 3. last about 4-6 days... 
whoever says heet is garbage they are doing something wrong...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rono1)*

yeah Im thinking I need to change setting around a bit. I'll play with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Al, do your baseline tuning with 50/50 distilled water to HEET/methanol. Water does the majority of the cooling and provides the greatest octane boost. It will not jack your air/fuel ratio around, either, since it's not fuel. Btw, which system are you running and do you have a controller that references MAF value or manifold pressure?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Al, do your baseline tuning with 50/50 distilled water to HEET/methanol. Water does the majority of the cooling and provides the greatest octane boost. It will not jack your air/fuel ratio around, either, since it's not fuel. Btw, which system are you running and do you have a controller that references MAF value or manifold pressure?


hey scott thanks for taking an interest. i have a coolingmist basic kit with no adjustable setting other than the boost adjustable on off switch. so far its working great. at first i didnt like the heat and ran nothing but water which ran great. after trying heat again it seem to run better after lowering my fuel a little. i used to have increasing fuel on load raised to 104% but now its at 100% and running great. i just found a shop near by that sells methanol so im gunna head down tomorrow and get 5 gallons to run that cuz its cheaper than buying heat. ill start out with 50/50 like you said and go from there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Sure thing, my man. I'm here to help. And... I'll be blunt about how you're going about this. You're trying to dial in an untunable system. You absolutely/100% need a controller that references engine load. An on/off switch makes as much sense as an on/off fuel injection system. Or, in other words, it makes no sense whatsoever.
The goal is to supply neither a drop too little or a drop to much relative to the engine's load level. If you spray too little, there will be power left on the table due to insufficient cooling and octane. Spraying too much quenches combustion which shows up as misfires, etc. This either/or situation is guaranteed when you've got off/on "control".
You are completely wasting your time if you attempt to dial in what you have. It will never work in a refined manner. This has nothing to do with your system's quality level at all. It's got everything to do with how much is sprayed and when. Add a proper controller and you'll be lightyears ahead of the game. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ You absolutely/100% need a controller that references engine load. An on/off switch makes as much sense as an on/off fuel injection system. 

very true....


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
hey scott thanks for taking an interest. i have a coolingmist basic kit with no adjustable setting other than the boost adjustable on off switch. so far its working great. at first i didnt like the heat and ran nothing but water which ran great. after trying heat again it seem to run better after lowering my fuel a little. i used to have increasing fuel on load raised to 104% but now its at 100% and running great. i just found a shop near by that sells methanol so im gunna head down tomorrow and get 5 gallons to run that cuz its cheaper than buying heat. ill start out with 50/50 like you said and go from there.

what mods are you running..? also the only thing you change in the adaptions is fuel on increasing load? 


_Modified by rono1 at 8:16 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah i had some problems at first but i think i got the hang of it. if noticed that the more meth i use the more fuel i need to take away but only in small amounts. im running around 60 to 80% meth and its riping arse.







as far as the contorller goes i didnt want to spend the money cuz i was saving for my gt35r setup. after im thru with that i might invest in a controller but for now im happy with the boost switch.
thanks for your advise scott


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Make sure your methanol source doesn't have a "top lube" additive they use for alcohol race cars sometimes. It isn't a huge deal, but it reduces the effectiveness of the injection and cna drop out of suspension somewhat when you mix with water. Just an FYI.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

thanks for the info


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what controller is ideal for a 2.0T with a 3071? and how to tune it


----------



## zx6rr33 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*

A lot of the Subaru guys run denaturated alcohol instead of methanol (available at Home Depot). In Canada we can't get alky but meth is plentiful and my understanding is that the reverse is true in the US. My friend had his car tuned 50/50 alky and water and we he got back to Canada he found his car wasn't as strong on meth as it was on alky. If you're looking for a controller coolingmist sells one with adjustable slopes that I've had good luck with on Subarus.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (zx6rr33)*

The denatured alcohol from Home Depot is almost 75% methanol.
I called the number on the back of the can to figure this out. 
Also, people who refer to fuel as alky here in Florida, by my experience, have all been referring to Methanol. Many race tracks sell methanol as "alcohol"


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (velocity196)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4261248
It's a little work but I always leave my garage happy !


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (gypsyjetta)*

i founds a place somewhat locally that sells meth for 4 buck a gallon. i bought a 5 gallon fuel cell full and am still using it so buying the meth that cheap is totally with in reason. and my i add what a difference in using the meth. much better than running straight water once i got the mix consistant. using 80/20 meth


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (velocity196)*

Is that 80meth 20water? And if so how does it feel? And are you not scared of causing any damage to the engine, e.g the alaminiam part? I was told never go past 70/30?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (GERHARD PETZER)*

the only reason not to go over 60 to 70% is cuz its could catch fire. big deal, we are driving around with a 13 gallon fuel tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im running a gt3582r with a somewhat small w/m injector rated at 350 whp so id have to guess its smaller than 300cc on unitronic 830 file with over 20* advanced up top above 30 psi of boost. and this is on 92 pump gas.







the only thing im worried about is breaking another tranny lol


----------



## 20thGTI1873 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (velocity196)*

yea i'm running the same turbo 35R on a kinetics top mount... now i am going to be running meth, but which kit do you guys recommend, i was thinking the Labonte kit, or the snow stage 2... but the thing is i am running Uni 630 MAFLESS, and CATLESS, with no SAI, or EVAP... so which kit will not cause problems being that i am mafless


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: can't get methanol what are my option? (20thGTI1873)*

I think you'll have to get one that uses the map. I to am everything deleted so I got the cheap coolingmist kit that runs off a boost switch. At 8psi she kicks on.


----------

